# Images not syncing across devices



## sh1209 (Nov 7, 2021)

I have the latest version of Lightroom classic and Lightroom along with Apple Monterey on my laptop and desktop. I uploaded 120 images into Lightroom classic before going on a trip. And then edited those photos on my iPad which were smart previews. Once I got home none of the images will sync back to my phone the laptop or the desktop. All the photos that I edited and the ones I trashed are not showing up on any other device. Sync is on on all the devices I’ve tried signing out and signing back in and just about anything I can think of and cannot for the life of me figure out why they are not syncing. I’ve never had this happen before.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 7, 2021)

Check Lightroom web. That will tell you if the images did not sync from the iPad to the cloud, or if there is a problem with syncing them from the cloud to the Mac.


----------



## sh1209 (Nov 7, 2021)

I did look at Lightroom and Web already and no they did not get changed on there. No matter what I change any image on it’s not going to the other devices I have signed and signed out and tried everything I can think of.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 7, 2021)

So it’s the iPad. Did you check that syncing is not paused? Tap on the cloud icon.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 7, 2021)

One other place to check.  Recently returning from a trip, I discovered that my iMac was not syncing.  even though sync was turned on.   The Adobe Creative Cloud app was not running on my iMac AND the Adobe Creative Cloud app was out of date .   Check to see that the Adobe Creative Cloud app is running and the current version is v5.6.0.788.


----------



## sh1209 (Nov 7, 2021)

clee01l said:


> One other place to check.  Recently returning from a trip, I discovered that my iMac was not syncing.  even though sync was turned on.   The Adobe Creative Cloud app was not running on my iMac AND the Adobe Creative Cloud app was out of date .   Check to see that the Adobe Creative Cloud app is running and the current version is v5.6.0.788.


I have logged in and out of Lightroom as well as a Creative Cloud on my iPad, MacBook Air, iMac and my iPhone. I even went into my Lightroom classic catalog and deleted sync data and it built it back correctly but still nothing is syncing from the iPad to any other devices. All devices have the latest software as well. In  all the years I’ve been using these products together I’ve never had this happen not even sure what to do with this point. What’s most baffling is even editing one photo on the iPad it doesn’t change it on Lightroom web. All items have the sync turned on and say they are synced and backed up.


----------



## sh1209 (Nov 7, 2021)

One other thing I will add is I only have the Lightroom cloud-based version on the MacBook Air the iPad and my phone and I only have Lightroom classic on the iMac.


----------



## sh1209 (Nov 9, 2021)

I deleted creative cloud and Lightroom from my iPad and reinstalled both. After reinstalling, everything works great. Not exactly sure what happened.


----------

